
Audi and Skoda say 3.3m cars have 'cheat' emissions software - 20tibbygt06
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34377443
======
scotty79
I hope in 50 years or so we'll have a law that states that to put your product
on the market, you'll be required to disclose all information about what it
consists of, software and chemical compositions of all parts included.

~~~
pluma
In Germany there is (evidence-based) speculation about some collusion with
government officials trying to prevent stricter controls of the testing
procedures that would have made the cheating easier to detect.

